# Hi im new



## whamslam3 (Apr 10, 2009)

hi all! B) im new to the mantis scene. i have always wanted a mantis but could never get one cuz i could never find one :lol: . but im going to get my 1st mantis soon so i hope all is well. the forum has been a great help so far  . late


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome from Canada


----------



## revmdn (Apr 10, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## Chas[email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

welcome from Florida.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2009)

YaHoo, from OHIO! Now we got it!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Illinois... Glad to have you here!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 12, 2009)

Ay dere guy. From Chicago.


----------



## ismart (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from the Bronx!


----------

